# Another alternative building choice



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I had the opportunity to work with a tire baler today and all I can say is WOW! It is a lot of work for these things to get baled.

Anyhow It got me to thinking on what uses they could have for me and I thought of a few things....

Windbreak
Sheds for livestock
center fill for dams

Here are a few others that the baler told me they used them for ....

Fill for low areas
Road building over soft soil

And then I did some more searching online and found

Tire Bale houses
http://www.tirebalehouse.com/index.html

Since each bale weighs around a ton, cattle can rub on them without moving the bale or destroying the structure. Imagine the bullet stopping power when you have a bale that is almost 4 feet of solid rubber.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have seen them used in houses too, interesting idea.
Of course if you stack tires and pack them with fill you also get pretty amazing resiliency for possibly less cost.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey if you want to pack all those tires with a sledge, be my guest... LOL


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

One of the most baffling things I have seen is people pounding dirt into tires in earthship building and that sort of thing
I have used them myself and talked to people who have used them to build retaining walls and all sorts of structures, no one seems to understand what the heck those guys are doing. Yes, it can be tricky to get the cavity 100% filled but the methods these guys use, wth? Seems like they enjoy swinging a hammer more than getting things done.


----------

